
JSON files should not be authored, use YAML instead - pasokou
https://www.gae123.com/article/json-source-considered-harmful
======
jwilk
Copy that doesn't require JS:

[https://gist.github.com/jwilk/8b63759674e9413186c507bd30a0ad...](https://gist.github.com/jwilk/8b63759674e9413186c507bd30a0ad8d)

